
Why the new iPads are delayed (10nm yields) - techenthusiast
https://techspecs.blog/blog/2017/4/5/why-the-new-ipads-are-delayed
======
techenthusiast
If there's sufficient interest, would like to write more about foundry in the
future. It's an educational problem because almost no one writes about these
things on the internet.

